

Ask HN: How did you find your online mastermind group? - br0ke

After hearing about mastermind groups in various podcasts and blog posts, I read up and went to meetup.com to look for one. Unfortunately, my area is a bit lacking, so I tried googling for some mechanism to join an existing group (lots of &quot;how to start a&quot;, no &quot;how to find a&quot;). Instead of submitting to the urge of coding a mastermind dating service, I thought I&#x27;d ask here.<p>How do you find a (n online) mastermind group?<p>Thanks!
======
BorisMelnik
Stick around long enough and you will find one, or start your own. I am part
of a group of about 15 other people, all business owners and most of them are
developers or were CTO's at one point, some are VC's. I was introduced after
someone felt I had something to offer them. After that I stuck around and
contribute what I can. My group usually meets on Skype.

------
Defmall
Twice I formed an on-line group. The problem seems to be that when you are not
'face to face' it's very hard to keep members accountable. As motivated as I
was to stay on track, others in the group easily fell off. Perhaps we can help
each other? find me on Twitter @Defmall and let's consider working this out
together...

------
sarciszewski
What is a mastermind group? When I google for it my screen gets filled with
buzzword soup.

------
canterburry
If you are a single founder with an existing up and running product/project,
you can try applying to join solo.im.

